# A library cue, in the style of Newman



## Ed (Jan 10, 2006)

I love ripping off Newman, but honestly I didnt start out to.

http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/Drama_An_Idea.mp3 (www.edbradshawmusic.com/Drama_An_Idea.mp3)

I have a question for those that have written music for music libraries, Im trying to create a few tracks to send to www.extrememusic.com I was just wondering if this would be a good library track? And whats the things one should watch out for when writing them, the "dont do's", you know?

Anyway back to the track, I am going to go back over it and make the strings less chordy, I just wanted to get the stuff down first. Also, this is straight out the sequencer no limiting or anything.

Ed


----------



## PaulR (Jan 10, 2006)

Stylistically that's very good. You may want to make some of the woodwinds wetter and further away.
Very good.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 10, 2006)

Heh they redid the site. I see Nick still only has percussive stuff up.


----------



## Ed (Jan 10, 2006)

PaulR said:


> Stylistically that's very good. You may want to make some of the woodwinds wetter and further away.
> Very good.



I'll try that! 
thanks!


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2006)

That's a cool site. Who runs extrememusic.com? I couldn't find any "about us" info.

btw, very nice cue Ed.


----------



## Niah (Jan 10, 2006)

Very good stuff ed, you really nailed that newman style. I agree that at times the woodwinds could be a like wetter but not further away, on newman's scores they are always more upfront than the rest of the instrumention, so I wouldn't worry about that much.


----------



## Niah (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, best music library I've seen so far. I like going there and listen to some world music, it has great stuff. 8)


----------



## Ed (Jan 10, 2006)

Niah said:


> Very good stuff ed, you really nailed that newman style. I agree that at times the woodwinds could be a like wetter but not further away, on newman's scores they are always more upfront than the rest of the instrumention, so I wouldn't worry about that much.



thanks Niah  The trouble is the woods are VSl and Im using the full medium hall in gigapulse on them but they just arent wet enough, and the large hall is too wet. annoying.


----------



## Ed (Jan 10, 2006)

Niah said:


> Yeah, best music library I've seen so far. I like going there and listen to some world music, it has great stuff. 8)



Check out Tobs stuff! he really knows how to do that MV sound! id love to know how he did some of that stuff.

Ed


----------



## Niah (Jan 10, 2006)

Ed said:


> Niah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, best music library I've seen so far. I like going there and listen to some world music, it has great stuff. 8)
> ...



Yes I've heard it, they're wicked ! and I love that track "Hot as Ice" - outstanding.


----------



## Ed (Jan 10, 2006)

Niah said:


> Yes I've heard it, they're wicked ! and I love that track "Hot as Ice" - outstanding.



I love the bit in that track featured in the 30 second clip.

Edit: I love the things the site says like "ejaculating data" or "burglary of library music is a crime, login or remain sonicly inferior"

Ed


----------



## pdzl (Jan 10, 2006)

Is this all vsl? I'm particularly interested in the strings and the chromatic percussion. Very nice work.


----------



## Ed (Jan 10, 2006)

pdzl said:


> Is this all vsl? I'm particularly interested in the strings and the chromatic percussion. Very nice work.


Hey pdzl, only the woods are VSL. The rythmic percussion at the beginning comes from _Heart of Asia_, the tabla is obviously not VSL and from _Rare Instruments_, the glock and crotales are _True Strike_, and the string sustains are a mix of _Roland_, _AO _string ensemble patch and a _SI_ sordino patch that came with Giga3, the string staccs and pizzicato are from _Prosonus_. When I go back over the strings Im going to add some QLSO strings, the basses especially I think would sound good here. 
EDIT: Oh yea and the awesome shaker is G-Town, and theres some cymbal taps from AO. The rides are from Back Beat.

Anyway, glad you liked it!

Ed


----------



## pdzl (Jan 10, 2006)

Your welcome.

I think your chromatic percussion composition/usage really makes this piece.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 10, 2006)

Nicely done Ed. Definitly has that vibe.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Ed,

Nicely done. Thomas Newman is one my favourite composers and you've definitely got the feel just right.

As far as 'Extreme' goes, I've recently got a bunch of tracks into that library myself, but not directly. I don't know how receptive they are to working directly with composers. I believe they tend to prefer working with intermediate library producers (from their point of view, rather than dealing with 100 individual composers, it is easier to deal with 5 library producers for example). Nick Phoenix and Tobias Marberger have tracks in the library too so it might be worth contacting them and asking how they got their tracks in.

In my case, I got my tracks into a library that subsequently licensed them to 'Extreme'. It was again a case of being in the right place at the right time and taking a chance on a new library just starting up. I was completely taken by surprise when the new library producer managed to subsequently license their library into 'Extreme'.

I guess I'm saying 'go for it', but don't be put off if you have difficulty getting tracks in initially, and don't feel you have to limit yourself to 'Extreme'. There are other big libraries out there too.

As far as tips go, library music in the UK is licensed in 30 second chunks. If the piece is 5 seconds long or 29 seconds long the client has to pay the same amount for it for example (the 30 second price). Personally I try and give people as much music for their money as I can, so write tracks that are roughly 29s, 59s, 1 min 29s...... (you get the idea!) long. Make sure they have a beginning, a middle and an end and a sense of direction. Other than that, just do your best and see how you do. Don't feel you always have to write in the style of other people either. Developing your own new and unique sound could really make you stand out, and make your tracks attractive to library producers and their clients.

Personally I think library music is a great way to get a start. You can practice writing in a lot of different styles, maybe get some of your work recorded for real, earn a little money, and maybe get your tracks used in some high profile shows. I've thoroughly enjoyed doing it, and intend to carry on whenever opportunities arise.

Just try and find some good contacts and reputable libraries with good distribution and plug away at them until you start making progress. If you carry on improving on the kind of track you've posted here, you are going to get there in the end for sure.

All the best!

Stephen


----------



## madbulk (Jan 11, 2006)

Stephen Rees said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Nicely done. Thomas Newman is one my favourite composers and you've definitely got the feel just right.



oh.. THOMAS Newman! 

edit: So caught up being a smart ass, I neglected to say, 'it sounds great and on the money.'


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Edward,

Very nice 'Newmanesque' writing! The balance of instruments felt good to me. 

Good luck with the library stuff.

Chris


----------



## Styrus (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice one! Great work here Ed. I especially liked the piano work. 8)


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 11, 2006)

The strings short notes in the beginning lack some body... Not only basses but also the other groups. Nice warm feel you accomplished with that piece! I like it a lot!

Sometimes I wished you wouldn't repeat the background vibe thing so often or at least pause it one or two times with a little bling (I believe Newman would do this combined with a bass pizz).

All the best,
PolarBear


----------



## Ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Stephen Rees said:


> As far as 'Extreme' goes, I've recently got a bunch of tracks into that library myself, but not directly.



Nice going getting your stuff in Extreme. Does it bring in much money?



> I don't know how receptive they are to working directly with composers.I believe they tend to prefer working with intermediate library producers (from their point of view, rather than dealing with 100 individual composers, it is easier to deal with 5 library producers for example).



I thought that as well, but I emailed them anyway and and asked how I submit demos, the replied telling me where to send it.



> I guess I'm saying 'go for it', but don't be put off if you have difficulty getting tracks in initially, and don't feel you have to limit yourself to 'Extreme'. There are other big libraries out there too.



Do you have any advice as to which libraries, aside from Extreme, are good?



> As far as tips go, library music in the UK is licensed in 30 second chunks. If the piece is 5 seconds long or 29 seconds long the client has to pay the same amount for it for example (the 30 second price).



Ah that I didnt know, thanks!



> If you carry on improving on the kind of track you've posted here, you are going to get there in the end for sure.
> Stephen



Cheers. And thanks for all the advice! 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Jan 14, 2006)

PolarBear said:


> The strings short notes in the beginning lack some body... Not only basses but also the other groups. Nice warm feel you accomplished with that piece! I like it a lot!



Thanks Polarbear . I took at look at the EQ settings for the strings and I think you are right, I had taken out some of the low end for some reason, so I think that was it.



> Sometimes I wished you wouldn't repeat the background vibe thing so often or at least pause it one or two times with a little bling (I believe Newman would do this combined with a bass pizz).



Hmm, Im not sure I can imagine what that would sound like! It would be interesting to know, as I didnt know what else to do with it. 

Ed


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Ed,

The MCPS administer library music in the UK. Here's the link from their site.....

http://www.mcps.co.uk/productionmusiclicence/

You'll find a list of UK libraries and the current pricing structure for production music there. It explains how it all works from the client's perspective, and all about the '30s charging' thing.

I don't know which libraries are best because I haven't really approached any of them. I seem to remember others here have mentioned 'BMG Zomba' and 'De Wolfe' so they might be worth a try. The MCPS site lists many UK libraries with links to their websites though, so you can have a look and see which ones seem to have quality music, and good ditribution.

I can't say how much money Extreme brings in at the moment because my particular tracks haven't been released yet so its too early to tell. The first of my tracks should be released next month.

Good news they said they were happy to accept your demo direct. Best of luck with it, and let us know how it works out.

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds very good Ed -. Who's to say Thomas didn't rip you off :wink: 

(I would just tuck the clarinet fast lick at :26 'back' a tad in the room - I actually like the rest of the WW's.)

Rob


----------

